# Poor Man's Eheim



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm thinking of setting up this topic as a review for the various number of Eheim clones that have hit the market. Anyone willing to share their advice? I'll start...

ViaAqua 750 (months in use: 5-6)
I bought this filter after reading various reviews(mostly on cichlid-forum) and especially after Tom recommended it to me. To tell you the truth I'm more than satisfied with it, even though most people said it was a cheap-piece-of-Chinese-plastic. I'm glad it proved them wrong!
*Pros-*
> Powerful: it produces a pretty good current in my crowded 58g
> Quiet: it's really quiet, let's just say it's 'Eheim quiet'
> Huge Media Containers: lets you customize to whatever you need
> Effecient: keeps my 58g with my Angelfish and Rams crystal clear, only need to clean the media once so far
*Cons-*
> Bad instructions: it takes time to understand what your supposed to do
> Self-priming: it takes a tilt to get it started
> Media-bypass: there is some media bypass but not even close to the Fluval


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Cons: They catch on fire
Pro: Less expensive and and Via Aqua Sounds better than Filstar.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

*Jebo 918*
I used mine for over a year on a 125 gallon, then sold it and it's still in use on a 65 gallon Goldfish tank

Pros:
Identical to the Eheim 2028, but bigger media baskets
Every bit as quiet as any Eheim
Motor a bit more powerful
Auto overheat protection
Works with all Eheim media
Costs less that $100

Cons:
No instructions
Hoses collapse easier
Intake is small and inferior (easily replaced, though)
Latches on canister come open easier, and can empty contents of your tank on the floor (at least down to the point of the intake tube
Not as easy to find as some of the other clones


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Atman 3338, using it for a 90gal and in service for more than 24 months.

Pros:
Looks and works exactly like an eheim
Comes with spray bar and lily pipe
1200l/h

cons:
no self priming
hard to get spare parts

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 17, 2004)

I just got the one from bigdog on ebay. Great unit for 1/3 the price of Eheims.
$69 to the door.
I measured the flow rate at 150 gph.

At least as quiet as my 2229

Peter


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

What's a good imitation, or a good filter, if you want eheim quality filtration on a smaller tank (10-20 gallons)?
I currently have an azoo


----------

